# PAU09 RT2800USB RT5592 No Link



## Beastwick (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am trying to get my wireless dongle to work. It is this a PAU09. Under Linux, the driver is named RT2800USB, so I think I may have incorrectly assumed that it was the 2800 chipset.

The manual says this:

The run(4) driver supports USB 2.0 wireless adapters based on the Ralink RT2700U, RT2800U, RT3000U and RT3900E chipsets.

But then it goes on to say this:

The RT3900E is a single-chip USB 2.0 802.11n solution.  The MAC/Baseband Processor can be an RT3593, RT5390, RT5392 or an RT5592.

dmesg:

```
run0: <1.0> on usbus0
run0: MAC/BBP RT5592 (rev 0x0222), RF RT5592 (MIMO 2T2R), address 9c:ef:d5:fd:10:98
run0: firmware RT3071 ver. 0.33 loaded
```
ifconfig:

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 9c:ef:d5:fd:10:98
        hwaddr 9c:ef:d5:fd:10:98
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 48 (5240 MHz 11a)
        regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF txpower 17 bmiss 7 mcastrate 6 mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60
        wme roaming MANUAL
        groups: wlan
```
rc.conf:

```
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Is it safe to assume I made a mistake here with this dongle? I know the manual lists supported devices, but I'm having a hard time tracking down where to buy suggested dongles. The revision isn't produced anymore or it's just not being sold. I need a good NIC with range and preferably 5Ghz support. Thanks!

edit: 
I am on 11.2 BETA3.
I am looking at RT5370 cards now, a lot less powerful, but since ath10 support is coming from CURRENT, I can get a cheap replacement and wait I suppose, but I still would like to know what is wrong with this card.


----------

